

A young Steve Jobs talking about Apple at Stanford (1980) [video] - husein10
http://smarttalks.tv/post/14836282256/a-young-steve-jobs-talking-about-apple-at-stanford

======
Apple-Guy
This video is RIPPED from the computer museum site without credit.

~~~
husein10
Also, please correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding is that this use
falls within the fair use exception under US copyright law.

